# Cuisinart blade recall



## gr0uch0 (Jan 31, 2017)

My apologies if this has already been posted, but I don't recall seeing it.  Between Thanksgiving and Christmas, Conair (Cuisinart's parent company) announced that they were recalling blades for certain food processor models, as some had fallen apart during use.  Blades affected by this recall typically will have rivets attaching them to the shaft, and their use should be discontinued immediately.  You can find out if your blade is subject to the recall by looking up your model number on the bottom of the food processor and going to https://recall.cuisinart.com/ to see if yours is affected.

With all of the hustle and bustle of the holidays, I had forgotten about it until I pulled mine out to use over the weekend, and remembered that this was in play.  As these may be in many of our homes, take a second and look, and by all means, replace it for free if need be.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

Personally, I'll never have an issue with folks posting recall notices, even if it's been done a couple of times!

This forum is quite popular and posts fall back quickly!

Thanks for this!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, I just checked ours & it is part of the recall.

I'm going to call them today & request a replacement blade.

Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2017)

I think its a good thing, A lot of folks might have missed it the first go-round     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

I just called them & they are sending me a new blade in the mail.

Thanks for the heads up!

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome, all.  Like I said, this was announced during the hectic time just before Christmas, and I'd completely forgotten about it until I started to use it.  Hope anyone who has one checks it.


----------



## pitbulmom (Feb 1, 2017)

I ordered my replacement blade between Thanksgiving and Christmas, and I am still waiting on it.


----------



## milkman55 (Feb 2, 2017)

I ordered my replacement blade when the recall was first announced and it just came yesterday, almost 3 months after they acknowledged it was in process.  Be patient.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

Well the good news is, the blade I have is working just fine, but my unit is at least 25 years old.

They were probably built much better back then.

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

I just got this unsolicited (other than requesting the new blade before Christmas) email from Cuisinart:

_February 4, 2017_

_Dear Customer, _

_Thank you so much for your ongoing patience. We want to keep you advised of the status of your free Cuisinart replacement blade. Our blades are fabricated using precise manufacturing processes, which of course means, that they take some time to produce. We are producing new blades as rapidly as possible to meet the demand resulting from this replacement program. _

_When your blade is about to be shipped we will send you an email so you can anticipate when it will arrive to the address you indicated on your replacement blade registration. In the meantime, you are able to use all other cutting implements and accessories that may have come with your Cuisinart food processor. _

_As a token of our gratitude and appreciation of your ongoing patience, please download this interactive recipe book for your use. We put this book together exclusively for those consumers impacted by the recall. _

_Cuisinart strives to provide you with the best service possible and if you have any questions or concerns please contact us via our email address:  [email protected] _

_Thank you again for your patience and we apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. _

_Cuisinart_

So to your point, milkman....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I just got this unsolicited (other than requesting the new blade before Christmas) email from Cuisinart:
> 
> _February 4, 2017_
> 
> ...


I got the same exact email yesterday too!

Al


----------



## mashbug (May 2, 2017)

I also ordered my replacement blade the day the recall was announced - December 13, 2016.  It is now May 2, 2017, and I still haven't received the blade (although I did receive the link to the cookbook).  I'm hoping I'll get to use my food processor by next Christmas!


----------



## nimrod (Jun 7, 2017)

We ordered our replacement as soon as the recall was announced. Finally received it on 5/27. Nothing speedy about that!

 Craig


----------



## chinanick (Jun 7, 2017)

PitBulMom said:


> I ordered my replacement blade between Thanksgiving and Christmas, and I am still waiting on it.:icon_mad:



Mine just arrived after waiting 6 months


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

I also have one of the affected models. 













1499382990106435717102.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017







I keep checking the blade to see if anything is breaking off. Lol


----------

